# Chinese Fur farm petition



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

I just received this email from a friend, might be helpful if you forward it to yours.

BE WARNED the video is horrendous i had to stop watching it as they were skinning a racoon alive.

Chinese Fur Farms... these people need to be prosecuted and imprisoned.
And the people who purchase the garments should be the ones to watch this video.


*There is no need to see the video, but if you must, be aware, it's horrible. *The following video is of excruciating violence. It's painful silence affects us all deeply. If we don't protect animals from this type of brutality, we become accomplices

http://www.peta.org/feat/ChineseFurFarms/index.asp <http://www.peta.org/feat/ChineseFurFarms/index.asp>
Please sign and forward to all your contacts - this has to be stopped!!!

???????I explain the process below:
???????With a hidden camera, animals were filmed being SKINNED ALIVE!!! They say it's done to get a more perfect ''cut''?afterwards the carcasses are tossed into a pile, still alive, and for up to 10 minutes you can see their hearts still beating, in agony, their eyes still blinking, and the puppies little paws still shaking. There was one pup, that still lifted his head and gazed at the camera with bloodied eyes . If you don't care to see the video, please sign and forward to your friends: this monstrosity has to be stopped, we have to act!!



???????When the list reaches 500 names, please forward to: [email protected] <mailto[email protected]>
???????Thank you .
???????01. ?Helen Walthew, Cape Town
???????02. ?Joyce Luxton, Cape Town
???????03. ?Garth Luxton, Cape Town
???????04 ????Terje McKnight, Norway
???????05 ????Joachim B McKnight, Norway
???????06 ????Jannicke McKnight, Norway
???????07 ????Rita Lyngsmo, Norway
???????08 ????Hanne Dahle, Norway
???????09 ????Elizabeth Dahle, Norway
???????10 ????Pia Baumann, Norway
???????11 ????Anita McKnight,
???????12 ?????Laura Garner ?Scotland
???????13 ?????Ken Garner ???Scotland
????????14 ????Noel Bowie ????Scotland
????????15 ????Chris Bowie ???China
???????16 ????Jang Jing ?????China
???????17 ??????Val Cummnings ?South Africa
???????18 ??????Derek Cummings South Africa
???????19 ??Kim Samuels South Africa
???????20 ??Ron Samuels South Africa


?????????21 Vanessa Mclean UK
????????22 ????David Stainforth - South Africa
????????23 ?????Lynne Proude - South Africa
???????24 ?????Jenny Wilkinson - South Africa
???????25 ?????Sharon K?nn - South Africa
???????26 ?CELESTE WEBER


???????27 ?Yvonne Miller
????????28 ??David Miller


????????29 ??Jennifer Ormond-Brown
????????30 ??Digby Ormond-Brown
????????31 ?Martin Brown
????????32. Tonel Rautenbach - South Africa
????????33. Naco Rautenbach - South Africa
????????34. Jessica Moller - South Africa
????????35. Roxanna De Bruyn - South Africa
????????36. Charlene Morgan - South Africa
????????37. Shaun Morgan - South Africa
????????38. Marianne le Grange - South Africa
???????39. Marius le Grange Jnr - South Africa


???????40. Marinka le Grange - South Africa
???????41. Marius le Grange Snr - South Africa
???????42. Ida Botha - South Africa
???????43. George Botha - South Africa
???????44. Joey Pretorius - South Africa
???????45. Riekie Pretorius - SA
???????46. Jaco Pretorius - SA
???????47. Gerhardus Pretorius - SA
???????48. Silvia Pretorius - SA
???????49. Malie Swart - SA
???????50. Nico Swart - SA
???????51Andre Koegelenberg
???????52 Trudie McIntosh
???????53 ?Maryanne Jooste
???????54 ?Frans Jooste
???????55 Lulu Jooste
???????56 Den頊ooste


???????57 Freda O'Connell ?58. Carmen Slabbert - South Africa
???????59. Debbie Smith - South Africa
???????60 Dudley Bennet South Africa
???????61 Pamela Bennet South Africa
???????62 Yvonne Brink, Sweden
???????63 Guy Verschatse, Belgium
???????64 Katrien Mornie, Belgium
???????65.Zivojin Mihajlovic
???????66.Lydia Mihajlovic
???????67 Gordana Roganovic
???????68.Tibor Kenji
???????69.Smilja Kenji
???????70.Olivera Kekic
???????71 Kekic Dalibor
???????72.Dzigurski Milica
???????73.Lidija Zec
???????74. Vladimir Zec
???????75. Sucic Zlatko
???????76. Sucic Mihaela


???????77.Romina Ba"tek
???????78.Robert Ba"tek
???????79.Nika ?Ba"tek
???????80.Patrik Ba"tek


????????81.Dragan Mazar


???????82.Sue Kruzenga - Australia


???????83.Bob Mathews - Australia


???????84.Vivien Mathews - Australia


???????85.Lyndsay Kruse - Australia


???????86. Douglas Sidebottom- Australia


???????87. Stephen Thomas- Australia


???????88. David Madden- Australia


???????89. Lise Woolley- Australia


???????90. Faye Ross- Australia


???????91. Susie Simmons, Australia


???????92. ?Caroline Pope, Australia


???????93. ?Alison Bull, Melbourne Australia


???????94. ????Sue Vernon Lenah


???????94. ???Mary Bull, Frankston, Victoria, Australia.


???????95 ??Lynne Barwick, Tasmania


???????96. Gavin Barwick, Tasmania


???????97. Michelle Enniss, Tasmania, Australia
???????98. ?Winny Enniss, Tasmania, Australia


???????99. Elisabeth Lewis, Tasmania, Australia


???????100 marcy ellingworth


????????101. AUDRA LAWLER ?TASMANIA ?AUSTRALIA


???????102 Carol Plunkett Tasmania AUSTRALIA


???????103 Vanessa Talbot-Varian ?Orange, NSW, Australia


???????104 David Varian ?Orange, NSW, Australia


???????105 Lucia Varian Orange, NSW, Australia


???????106. Colleen Cusack, WA, Australia


???????107. Rebecca Cusack, WA, Australia


???????108. richard hall , wa, australia


???????109 ??tracy hall, wa, australia


???????110 ??sumer hall , wa, australia


????????111 siquoia olman, wa, australia


???????112 jennni hall


???????113 daniel cabral


???????114 missy hall


???????115 Mark Gould Western Australia


???????116 Carmen Houston, Western Australia


???????117 Lexie Gould, Queensland Aus


???????118 Fred Gould Brisbane Australia


???????119 Pix Pigdon Western Australia


???????120 Ross Pigdon Western Australia


????????121 Mark Delahunty Perth WA


???????122 Rebecca Delahunty Perth WA


?123 Brian & Gloria Davies USA

?124 ???Sally Wilson Corindi Beach NSW Australia

125 ???Tamara Phoebus, Wombarra, NSW, Australia

126 ????John Brennan, Wombarra, NSW, Australia
127 Tristan Miller, NSW Australia

128 ???Tracy Harding, QLD, Australia
129 ???????Sally Devlin ?QLD Aust
130 ????Mick Devlin ?QLD ?AUST
131 ????Judy Burrows ?VIC Aust
132 ????Wendy van den Akker QLD AUST
133 Julie Chalmers, QLD, AUSTRALIA
?134 Teena Crutchley QLD Australia
135 Rebekah Day, Qld Australia
136 Brenton Lawrence, Qld Australia
137 Jasmin Cooper, Qld Australia
138 ?Robert Bell, Qld Australia
139 Niki Selig, Qld Australia
140 Monika Selig, Qld Australia
151 Helen Flavel Adelaide South Australia
152 Melissa Devellerez ??Western Australia
153 Lynn Martin-Brown Western Australia
154 Diana Cox . western Australia
155 Lea Marlow, WA, Australia
156 Edward Holoway,WA, Australia
?157 Jean Hillier, Newcastle, UK
158 Emma van Looij, Australia
159 Zoe Goss, WA Australia 
160 Deb Cutting WA Australia

161 Bronny Coombes WA Australia

162 Leanne Smith WA Australia

163 Tania Bertocchi, WA Australia

164. Paul Stein; WA Australia

165. Peter Stein NSW Australia
166. Linda Stein NSW Australia
167 Helen Broadhurst
168. Peter Freshwater
169. Sallyann Watson
170. Sammy Watson
171. Melissa Mari-Dale NSW Australia
172. Matthew Dale NSW Australia
173. Helen Hiscocks NSW Australia
174. Alan Hiscocks nsw Australia
175. Jennifer Broadley, UK
176. Mark Bruce, UK
​


----------



## shrek090 (Jun 24, 2008)

i have signed it.
that must stop, it is cruel.


----------



## bassy 1019 (Sep 26, 2006)

dissgusting makes me feel sick, dont no wot else to say, bloody murdering scum,. i add my name m clark berks.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Signed this petition a long time ago... I watched the video and at the end when the poor raccoon dog they'd just skinned alive lifts it's head is just terrible...  Disgusting!!


----------



## bassy 1019 (Sep 26, 2006)

please every body who looks at this site please sign. its bloody disgusting. call ourselves human.


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

Wasn't this video proven to be fake? Wasn't it filmed by a less than honourable animal rights group?


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Would that be PETA, by any chance? I saw one about KFC that was proven to be filmed by PETA. Not sure about this one.


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

Yes it was. The KFC one I believe was proven to be fake also!:bash:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Disgusting, isn't it... I hope they wouldn't sink even lower than they already have to get supporters. May do a bit of digging about the above video.


----------

